# Where in the world can i find a decent diffuser?



## jellyfish (Dec 1, 2006)

I love the smell of essential oils in my home and office, but just can't seem to find a decent (affordable) diffuser. I've bought so many different kinds in the past: the kind that plugs into the wall which worked great for about a month then I think it broke, the kind with a little candle underneath the oil but I swear i can't even smell the oils, and a a weird countertop contraption that made so much noise and produced almost no smell at all so i just threw the thing away. What do you use? Where can i find a good diffuser that doesn't cost a fortune?


----------



## jellyfish (Mar 26, 2007)

*bump


Come on guys!! Someone here HAS to know this!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 26, 2007)

I jus put a little oil in an old pot with some water & simmer it on my stove. You turn the temp up or down to adjust how quickly you want the scent released.


----------



## Panda (Mar 26, 2007)

Good idea!

What are some of your favorite oils/blends?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 24, 2007)

Go to Michaels or Joanne's and get a reed diffuser.  Then you can go to the dollar store and buy all kinds of scents without going broke


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

Something like this?

http://www.ajscountrycottage.com/Tart-Warmers-p-12.html

Irena


----------



## Hannahg (May 20, 2017)

Hi Jellyfish I am currently looking at picking one of these, I actually just asked the same question as you.
https://www.healthwatchlist.com/best-essential-oil-diffusers/


----------



## DeeAnna (May 20, 2017)

Hannah -- this thread is 10 years old. I don't think you're going to get much response from these posters. I'd start a new thread on this topic if you want to talk about diffusers with the current crowd.


----------



## Hannahg (May 21, 2017)

Oops. Thank you DeeAnna.


----------

